# Why don't I carry a camera?



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

When I bought my first digital camera a few years ago I got a waterproof model so I could take it on the stream to snap fish pictures. And for a few seasons I usually did, but I got out of the habit. I'm not that interested in photography per se, and I found trying to take a picture of a fish by myself a pain in the butt. I started leaving the camera in the car sometimes, and then I found myself going on trips and forgetting the camera completely. When I do remember to take it on stream, I don't catch anything or at least anything worth a picture. Until yesterday.

I was on the north branch of the AS in the afternoon, looking for some black caddis or hendricksons. While waiting for the bugs I swung some nymphs and caddis emergers through riffles and took some of the dinky brook trout that usually bite there when nothing else does. 

Toward three o'clock good numbers of caddis and hendricksons took to the air and a handful of hendrickson duns started to drift by. But nothing was rising yet, so I decided to walk back upstream fish through a fast run where I had had a few strikes but no firm hookups. I switched to a black gnat wet, which during the caddis hatch sometimes outproduces the emergers I'd been using. I made a cast that swung the fly in front of one of the log trout shelters put up by TU or whoever when I got my first hit. This fish didn't come quickly skittering back to me across the surface like those I'd caught earlier. Maybe it was one of those high single or low double digit brooks that usually don't show until the hatch gets going. But when I pulled I didn't budge it an inch. Then along the line came several hard sharp taps--like a steelhead head shake (not a sensation I associate with the upper north branch). Holy #*&@, what have I hooked, I'm thinking. I found out quickly when, after short charges between several of the shelters, the fish heaved itself up onto the edge of one. It was an orange-bellied brown that at that moment looked longer than my arm.

It was a miracle the fish didn't actually make it over the top of that fish shelter ( I won't complain about the drag on my aging Battenkill anymore). But there was a lot of other wood in that spot and the fish was doing it dangdest to get in it. The current there was fast too, and between that and the logs there was no way I'd land the fish on 5X where I stood. So I steered it around the timber and walked it downstream into some quiet shallow water. Once there it didn't take long to get it close to me so I reached for the net, only to have it run hard downstream toward yet another pile of timber. I chased it and once again waltzed it into safe water. There, it just bulldogged me---you know how it goes with big browns where you fight over that last 20 feet of line half a dozen times. In comes the fish, out goes the net, and sayonara trout. But eventually it came in and held long enough for me to scoop it up. I took it to the bank, cursing myself for leaving the camera in the car. At least I had my tape, so I pulled that out and measured the brown. 23 inches. Tied for my second largest stream brown, and certainly the largest caught in the middle of the afternoon on a size 16 fly. 

During the fight, the hatch finally commenced and trout were feeding around me as I chased the fish all over the stream. A shame I was busy, since I'll bet some of those feeders would have gone 11", easy. 

Getting that fish was pure dumb luck...but I'll take one like that any way I can get it.


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

Awesome!!! I consider the NB my home waters. I've never caught anything close to that big up there. Congrats on a fish of a lifetime.


----------



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

This thread is useless without pics... lol just messin awesome job on the massive brown and it would be awesome to see a few pics. Congrats man

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice job, but would have loved to see a pix of it!! But Murphy's Law being what it is, might not have even hoked it in the first place  When I get to stream and I realize I forgot my camera AND my net, it's usually a great day on the stream :lol:

Again congrats,

Hully


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

I rarely bring a camera, when I do it seems to ruin the fishing karma. If I forget the net!!!! bad karma, the river angels do not me seriously, as I become their whipping boy. Great fish, I have a whole head full of memories, pics would be nice, I just hate messing with the camera


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Excellent job sir. I fish the N. branch a lot, it is my go to stream, I dont live far from it. 23 is my biggest out of that river. IT does hold some dandies. By the way I hardly carry a camera either. I should though for all the times i have seen bear, cats, and fox when i fish that river.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Rusty is smiling at you. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

Please start carrying your camera. 
And, it's nice to see someone using the old traditional wet flies. It's amazing how effective they still are, after all those year. My favorite is the Leadwing Coachman (with a gold tag).


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Thanks for the nice write up! The way you described the battle I really felt like I was along for the trip!

As for the camera, I actually just started carrying a small, cheap digital this year, and I'm enjoying it a bunch. You can probably tell by all the fish pictures I've been posting.  I figure with the cheap one at least if I lose it or drop it in the river I won't be out much.

Even without it you'll always have the memories that I'm sure you won't be forgetting any time soon! 

Great Job!
Don


----------



## flyfishinchristian (Oct 5, 2006)

Awesome report! 

Funny enough, I just bought a "fishing" camera yesterday. A Olympus Tough 3000, from NewEgg for $99.

But I bet that memory doesn't need a photo!


----------

